

RESTHeart – Java REST Non-blocking Server for MongoDB - mkj6
http://restheart.org

======
mkj6
RESTHEART, THE REST DATA API SERVER FOR MONGODB

[http://restheart.org](http://restheart.org)

* CRUD operations API on your data

* Data model operations API: create dbs, collections, indexes and the data structure

* Super easy setup with convention over configuration approach

* Pluggable security with User Management and ACL

* HAL hypermedia type

* Super lightweight: pipeline architecture, ~6Mb footprint, ~200Mb RAM peek usage, starts in milliseconds,..

* High throughput: very small overhead on mongodb performance

* Horizontally scalable: fully stateless architecture supporting mongodb replica sets and shards

* Built on top of undertow non-blocking web server

* Embeds the excellent HAL browser by Mike Kelly (the author of the HAL specifications)

* Support Cross-origin resource sharing (CORS) so that your one page web application can deal with RESTHeart running on a different domain. In other words, CORS is an evolution of JSONP

* Ideal as AngularJS (or any other MVW javascript framework) back-end

Pull requests on GitHub are welcome.

